# MUA possibly to be sold to conde nast



## Chelsea (Feb 20, 2006)

MUA to be acquired by Conde Nast? ROP... ( )
Memo Pad: Everything Must Go ... Design Worth A Detour ... French Ties
EVERYTHING MUST GO: The curious new phrase circulating among executives at Condé Nast Publications' 4 Times Square headquarters? "We're out of inventory."

As much as that might sound like closeout-sale speak, it's actually a positive sign, and an indication that the company's $3.5 million marketing campaign might have been worth the investment. "Out of inventory" supposedly refers to excess demand from advertising clients for premium ad space, and it's fueling a corporate push to move further into television and the Internet.

Talk continues about possible online acquisitions for Condé Nast. (Makeupalley.com, a Web site for beauty enthusiasts, specifically has been mentioned as a possibility; a spokeswoman said Condé Nast, which is the parent of WWD, never comments on potential acquisitions.) The company also recently hired Richard Glosser to be director of broadband strategy for Condé Net, charging him with bringing more video to the company's Web portfolio.

Meanwhile, Larry Anderson, an independent television consultant who had been working with Condé Nast for the last year or so developing ideas and finding outlets for Condé Nast brands on TV, is no longer with the company. According to a Condé Nast spokeswoman, his contract was not renewed. For the time being, a team of executives, including chief marketing officer and media group president Richard Beckman, editorial director Tom Wallace, Condé Net president Sarah Chubb and senior vice president of planning and development Primalia Chang, is overseeing development of video content for TV and the Web.
— Sara James


conde nast owns vogue, allure, lucky, wwd.. etc


----------



## user3 (Feb 20, 2006)

I wonder how that will work out. I mean when Beauty.com owned it I personally thought it went to hell.

Of course I think that place really needs some better modding over there or at least more stable modding.

I know they've cracked down on the Lucky and Allure forums. Those use to be crazy!


----------

